# Oversensitivity.



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm getting really upset because I feel like a bomb waiting to go off all the time. When I touch things, I'm always afraid of feeling some kind of shock or pain. The smallest little itches on my body make me jump. Whenever someone surprises me, I'll scream and my heart races. Even if it's just someone coming in my room and saying hi. My senses are crippled. I can't take large crowds of people, or lots of bright lights, or anything stimulating.

What exactly could this be?


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

What started these symptoms? Sounds like u cant filter out stimulus and have high anxiety just like me, only mine is only with sound


----------

